# womens synapse alloy 105 or carbon tiagra?



## SBR812 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi all! This is my first real bike purchase (I've been commuting and doing loops in Central Park on an old Raleigh road bike for a couple of years) and the Synapse seems to be the best fit for me. I'm looking for fitness and recreational long rides. Here's my dilemma: I rode the Synapse Carbon (2010 I think) with Tiagra components at my LBS for fit and then ordered the 2011 Synapse Alloy 5 105 for the better price/better components. But the shop has offered to tell sell me the Carbon frame for less that $100 more. So, do I go with the carbon/tiagra or alloy/105 combo? Will I really be able to tell any difference? 

My husband has a Max Lelli carbon, and one of my fears is that I won't be able to keep up with him on the alloy, but I don't even know if that makes sense. I'm fit and competitive but don't plan on racing, and would love to not have to upgrade in a couple of years. Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

its the motor that makes the bike fast. don't worry about the bike, get the one that FITS you best. 

I'm also riding central parks alot. where are you getting the bike?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Comfort is the main difference between carbon and aluminum, but the synapse is a comfort bike anyway, so it's ride will be smooth and plush, even if it's aluminum. I've ridden bot hthe aluminum and carbon Roubaix from specialized, which is very similar to the synapse, and found little difference in the ride. But also keep in mind that while many people scoff at Tiagra components, they're really pretty good. At the end of the day, I think you'd be happy with either bike-pick the one with the color you like best and ride the hell out of it.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

HI SBR812:

Speed has absolutely nothing to do with the components you put on a bike and everything to do with the fitness of the rider. I've had plenty of older riders riding old heavy steel clunkers absolutely murder some of us on much lighter carbon bikes. 

Buy the bike that has the ride quality that "YOU" prefer. Apart from a slight weight difference, there isn't much (if any) difference in shifting efficiency or durability. I do find the high end groups more aesthetically pleasing. 

CHL


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

cyclust said:


> Confort is the main difference between carbon and aluminum, but the synapse is a comfort bike anyway, so it's ride will be smooth and plush, even if it's aluminum. I've ridden bot the aluminumand carbon Roubaix from specialized, which is very similar to the synapse, and found little difference in the ride. But also keep in mind that while many people scoff at Tiagra components, they're really pretty good. At the end of the day, I think you'd be happy with either bike-pick the one with the color you like best and ride the hell out of it.



+1....:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are considering upgrading in the future, I would go with the carbon. We upgraded my wife from a Synapse that was AL (can't remember the model) to a carbon 105 set up this summer. I thought that was a Synapse 5, but not sure.

One thing to check it with either is the cranks. If you get a compact with FSA cranks, ask your LBS about compatablity issues. We had to change my wifes cranks out. From a few different folks I heard that there were some compatability issues with the pins and ramps of the compact rings and 105 d.


----------

